# R.U.S.E. kein Mauszeiger sichtbar



## Bief65 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe bei R.U.S.E. das Problem dass mein Mauszeiger im Spiel unsichtbar ist,
den richtigen Mauszeiger sehe ich zwar in der linken unteren Ecke aber der bewegt sich keinen millimeter.
Ich hab das Spiel auch schon neu Installiert aber keine Besserung in Sicht.
In den Optionen habe ich auch schon alles Probiert umzustellen(soweit es möglich war mit unsichtbarer Maus)
aber es ändert sich nichts.
Könnte das ganze auch ein Treiber Problem sein?
Wenn ich in den Einstellungen die Fensterart in Vollbild mit Rahmen oder Rahmen ändere seh ich zwar den Mauszeiger wieder
aber das Bild ist dann total verzerrt und ich sehe nur ein drittel vom bild.

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr eine Lösung für das Problem habt, wenn ich Google bemühe finde ich auch nichts hilfreiches.

Vielen dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Bief65 (28. Dezember 2014)

Schade, weiß hier niemand weiter?
Ruse ist wirklich ein super Spiel vorallem macht es im Multiplayer richtig Spaß,
aber ohne Mauszeiger absolut unspielbar  Ich hab auch schon Steam neu Installiert aber es ändert sich nichts.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwas an der Maus in Windows verändert? Kannst du die nochmal auf Standard setzen, wie ist es wenn du RUSE im Fenstermodus startest?


----------



## Bief65 (31. Dezember 2014)

Verändert habe ich nichts, aber jetzt funktioniert es wieder  Ich hab das Spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus
für Vista SP2 gestartet und jetzt ist die Maus wieder da. Jetzt zwar auch nur wenn ich die Option Vollbild mit Rahmen wähle aber das macht keinen Unterschied zum normalen Vollbild.


----------



## smilefist (12. Dezember 2015)

da war wohl zu viel rus auf dem mauszeiger so dass er nicht sichtbar war


----------

